

Konkuri: The simplest way to manage and publish your tournament - matteolr
http://www.konkuri.com
Konkuri is a web application to manage tournaments and leagues, create the tournament site, share results, get feeds, comment on matches, and so on.<p>Konkuri’s goals are:
1) Help people manage and publish tournaments for any kind of sport or game;
2) Become a community where players and teams can find tournaments and viceversa.
Konkuri has been conceived for the amateur sports world, which is full of passion but poor of online visibility.
======
charlesmarshall
thats cool, might have to use that for the work lan gaming sessions ..

